# SI Bucks Preview



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> *Outlook*
> Hoping for a good draft. The Bucks have some promising weapons. Ford and Redd could be one of the East's best backcourts in a few years, Thomas and Desmond Mason are talented wing players, and with Smith and Skinner the power forwards should be quite a bit better than a year ago. But losing three 20-point scorers is going to leave a mark, and the defense isn't nearly good enough to make up for it. Porter can probably squeeze 30 wins out of this team and keep them out of the cellar, but he would be considered a miracle worker if the Bucks made the postseason.


LINK

I certainly hope that they start their two best players (Redd & Mason), as it wouldn't be too smart to force one to back up the other.


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!I certainly hope that they start their two best players (Redd & Mason), as it wouldn't be too smart to force one to back up the other.


i feel the same way. i hope they go with a lineup like this -

PG - T.J. Ford
SG - Michael Redd
SF - Desmond Mason
PF - Tim Thomas/Joe Smith
C - ??????????

that would be a small lineup, but their isnt much size in the east anyway. they would have trouble with the western conference teams, but who doesnt?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: SI Bucks Preview*



> Originally posted by <b>dmase_24</b>!
> 
> 
> i feel the same way. i hope they go with a lineup like this -
> ...


I'd like this. It might not be sound but it is exciting.

-Petey


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Towards the end of the year, Tim Thomas was *****ing about being a power forward. He rather be a SF. which means Dez or Redd will come off the bench. Plus, If Tim is a PF, Haislip won't get as many minutes to devolop into the player that he can be.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> Towards the end of the year, Tim Thomas was *****ing about being a power forward. He rather be a SF. which means Dez or Redd will come off the bench. Plus, If Tim is a PF, Haislip won't get as many minutes to devolop into the player that he can be.


Unless they plan to have Thomas a big part of their team should they care much? I don't know much about Haislip, but I'd think developing Mason and Redd guys whom haven't been around alot and show as much potential as Thomas should get the time...

-Petey


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Who starts, and who plays over the course of the game are two different things...

I have no problem with seeing Mason and Redd split time at SG. Mason is a dunker, and Redd is a gunner. Both are getting past the stages of development... Mason saw a lot of time in Seattle. What you see with Mason is what you're gonna get.

As for Redd, what is there left for him to do? I would be shocked if he repeated his monster 3pt%. It can only go down hill from there. What he needs to do is develop more facets to his game, but let's not forget that he was initially a 2nd round pick. Not much room for development either, just gotta hope his shooting stays at the same elite area.

I REALLY hope they trade Kukoc. He tends to be far more effective coming off the bench for a contender than he does for a loser. The Bucks don't really need him.

Smith could be traded, or he could stick. He's got the potential for 12-15 ppg, with 8 boards. I think Haislip has career backup written on him, kinda like Gary Trent. No shame in that.

The biggest problem is center, where the Bucks are probably the weakest team in the entire league.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kukoc could bring them back something nice, he does have a large expiring contract.

-Petey


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

PG-TJ Ford
SG-Michael Redd
SF-Tim Thomas
PF-Marcus Haislip
C-Dan Gadzuric

Bench
Strickland, Mason, Kukoc, Smith, Skinner, Przybilla

I will say it again, getting rid of Mason is the best thing this team can do. They should not start Thomas at the 4, Start him at the 3 and make him the go-to guy. If that doesn't spur him on to get 20 and 7, then he never will, but you need to give him the chance to be the man with the contract that they are paying him. 

I think Tim Thomas is liable to breakout without Cassell on the team. TJ Ford will get him the ball w/o causing a problem and Michael Redd is a good second scorer for him. TJ Ford is the key. If he can push the ball and get Haislip and Gadzuric flying around the hoop I don't see any reason why Milwaukee can't be pretty good near the end of the season. And I don't think they will be as bad as everyone thinks.


----------

